# Prachuap, Muang Prachuap Khiri Khan District



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

Does anyone know of any modern fully furnishd condos for long term rent in prachuap in muang prachuap khiri khan district. 
Or a nice place to stay in the area.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Why do you constantly ask for places to stay?
what are you doing, anyway?


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Have you tried to check AirBnB?
There are a lot of great properties that you can rent for a long time.


----------

